# Looking for simple, single story, 1200-1500 sf house plans



## BooRadley (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi. I am looking for house pans that fit the following criteria:

dead simple
single story
1200-1500 square feet
built on slab (no wood floor deck, just the concrete slab for the floor)
simple, simple, simple (plain gable roof, 3:12 or 4:12, house should be perfectly square or rectangular, not L-shaped or any other shape)

In other words, plain, meat and potatoes, nothing special, just a box with a very plain gable roof.


I need plans to go by, because while I have built walls and put them together, I do not know how to build trusses and attach them correctly. Money is very low, so even the trusses will be done by me. I am quite capable of doing it and doing it right,with a proper set of plans.

Anyone know where I can find such plans? Please be specific, because I have googled my brains out and am unable to find what I need there. Thanks.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

You might find that it is cheaper in the long run to purchase trusses especially if you go wider than 24'. Plain 4/12 pitch trusses with a flat bottom chord are economical and go up quickly. You can find span tables on the internet for building your own rafters if you want and you can find some very good books on roof framing only out there.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is a place to start. I would be suprised if you find a set of plans that have the truss design on them. And IMHO you would be way better off with just a cut in roof. They start at 600sq ft and go up each page. Just click on the ones you like and it will open to the floor plan. under each avatar there are three buttons elev 1st floor and more info. If you click on the elev it will pop up a floor plan. you can customize on the right

http://www.familyhomeplans.com/sear...t=1&action=1&source=googleppc&ordercode=05WEB

Here is the google search Iuse that you can look for more


[ame]http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=1200-1500+square+feetranch+home+plans&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest#hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&hs=fGF&rls=en&channel=suggest&sa=X&ei=dsJNTvG6MIPy0gGU28GDBw&ved=0CCkQBSgA&q=1200-1500+square+foot+ranch+home+plans&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=8233e71187eaaefa&biw=974&bih=526[/ame]


----------



## BooRadley (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for replies.

Not looking for floor plans. Looking for house plans, as in detailed instructions for building, blueprints, etc.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Try http://www.countryplans.com/ 

There are several there, but I believe the higher sq ft are two story for the most part. I like the Volks cabin personally.


----------



## dablack (Jul 21, 2011)

I will second countryplans.

The only problem is, you aren't going to find simple, 1500 sq ft, and single story, all in one place. If you stick to 20' wide, you can just build a very simple truss roof and in doing so, you could have a 20x35 1.5 story that will give you 1400 sq ft. Really, you can make it any length you want. 20 x 40 will give you a 1600 sq ft house. 

Once our house in Houston sells, we will start looking for land to build our 20 x 45 two story (with a finished attic).....we have four kids.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Is a concrete slab floor cheaper than a wooden floor?

I've seen lots of negative comments (cold, damp, hard on feet, etc.) about concrete floors and many people end up covering them later.

How expensive are ready made trusses compared with building your own?

I once talked with a guy who built his shop using trusses he bought from a lumberyard that had an order cancelled. He got them really cheap. That might be worth checking on. The same thing with windows. A friend bought all of his addition windows dirt cheap that way.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Your essentially not going to find a set a plans that tell you how to build it. the plans I gave you give you more than the floor plan. And the site jessimereidith cited is well done. The best is to look for books on how to build a house. Or "basic home framing" books
Here is site that might be helpful
http://www.carpentry-pro-framer.com/

The most important is layout techniques.
WE did a stack technique not well know. Where you cut out all the plates and stack them. That way everything is guaranteed the same. And I could start cutting rafters why they were framing walls.

You should base your size on 4ft increment so plywood and sheathing works out the best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

No idea of where you are, but you need to be aware of local and state building codes. Here, you either use pre-engineered roof trusses or have them approved by a licensed engineer.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Seconding TNHermit on the books thing. We have just as many building/framing/electrical/plumbing books in this house as we have any other (and we have A LOT of books!)...all are being poured over religiously while we work out our building plans. We've finally decided on this one: http://www.dreamgreenhomes.com/plans/econest1200.htm with advanced framing modifications to put us on the 4ft layout that Hermit suggested. The designer has already modified the plans to fit it once and the electric system is already designed for solar, so no mods needed there either.

Do check that site as well...there are a lot of really nice plans there that may meet your needs.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

How about the Habitat for Humanity plans? I think they make some of their plans available to people who are building their own homes.

Kathleen


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds like you need simple garage plans. Go to your local lumber yard, many have simple plans available. Put windows and doors where you want them. If codes will let you. Finish the inside as you wish....James


----------



## BooRadley (Jul 30, 2010)

jwal10 said:


> Sounds like you need simple garage plans. Go to your local lumber yard, many have simple plans available. Put windows and doors where you want them. If codes will let you. Finish the inside as you wish....James


Thanks James. Good idea.


----------

